# Remove file woes - remove old python



## fairwinds (Jan 24, 2004)

I had recently installed macpython 2.3 which now resides in /usr/local/bin.  the python that shipped with OSX resided in /usr/bin/python and I have been trying to get rid of older versions that are not needed and will only ultimately confuse the system.  When I do a locate for python I see the following:

/usr/bin/python
/usr/bin/python2.2
/usr/include/python2.2
/usr/include/python2.2/abstract.h
/usr/include/python2.2/bitset.h
....
/usr/lib/python2.2/__future__.pyc
/usr/lib/python2.2/__future__.pyo
/usr/lib/python2.2/__phello__.foo.py
/usr/lib/python2.2/__phello__.foo.pyc
/usr/lib/python2.2/__phello__.foo.pyo

What's really strange is that I have removed these from the system.  They don't exist and if I try and cd to them on terminal I get:

/usr/lib/python2.2: No such file or directory.

My new install of python2.3 is working fine but this is quite puzzling.  So question is why is the locate reporting what it is and how to I correct it so that it is in sync with my system.

Help much appreciated.


----------



## fairwinds (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok I thing I answered my own question.  I think my system is right and what I am seeing from locate is out of step.  I am going to try sudo /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb to see if the locate database is out of step with the filesystem.  If it is then everything should be in sync when it finishes building a new index.


----------

